# HANGZHOU | R&F Center | 280m | 59 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

【杭】建设纪实——杭州富力中心 | 282m+160m+154m×2 | 桩基中 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——杭州富力中心 | 282m+160m+154m×2 | 桩基中 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2019.1.26 


















by Holy01 2019-9-19 
























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2020.6.14 












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*holy01** 2020.9.2


































by bullton 2020-10-25  














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 秋刀鱼大炮














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-20 by 苍小容


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-23 by 秋刀鱼大炮

282 m










160m + 154 m


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-20 by 秋刀鱼大炮


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-04 by zhe02562


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the secondary tower will have a helipad


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Basement construction has certainly started on this tower according to this aerial Xigua video screenshot. 
Shall we move this thread to over to the construction forum?


https://www.ixigua.com/7061122150346228231?logTag=385aea069181e08bf6b0


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-03 by holy01


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This area will be one of the best designed districts in all of China in a few years.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-17 via 13858117046


----------

